# streamlight SL-20X switch help



## austin mahler (Aug 12, 2009)

hello every one i have just found my fathers old streamlight SL-20X from when he was on the beat patrol and it has a bad switch and wanted to know how i can take it out and put a new one in.


----------



## NotRegulated (Aug 13, 2009)

Streamlight will replace the switch under the lifetime waranty and should be free from a authorized dealer.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 13, 2009)

NotRegulated said:


> Streamlight will replace the switch under the lifetime warranty and should be free from a authorized dealer.


 
Notregulated is correct. I am a LEO and have had several switches replaced at the local repair facility.


----------



## austin mahler (Aug 13, 2009)

i got it out i had a new one and there was no need to pay to have someone replace it by the way depusm12 i love your signature 9-11-01 god bless


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 13, 2009)

austin mahler said:


> i got it out i had a new one and there was no need to pay to have someone replace it by the way depusm12 i love your signature 9-11-01 god bless



Good you got it out. You would not have paid at a Streamlight repair store, for parts or labor.

Bill


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 14, 2009)

austin mahler said:


> i got it out i had a new one and there was no need to pay to have someone replace it by the way depusm12 i love your signature 9-11-01 god bless


 

Thanks I had a buddy that died in the Pentagon, so that's a way I honor him.


----------



## austin mahler (Aug 15, 2009)

that sucks man a lot of good people died for no reason


----------

